# Bucket sets vs box sets?



## Up North Journal (Sep 12, 2011)

I'm wanting to know your opinions between the two for trapping raccoon, bucket sets vs box sets. Remember this is my first year trapping and I'm trying different things to make the best of my efforts. I'm trapping state land and there seems to be an abundance of felines running the park. There are houses near the park so I don't know if they are from those people or if people are simply dropping them off in the park and abandoning them.

I thought if I had box sets I could fasten them to a tree above the ground to help with the incidental catch problems that might occur. Also my buckets seem to break too easily once they've been cut to accept the traps. Don't know if it's the 160's going off that breaks them or the cooler weather that makes them brittle. Anyways I've lost three buckets in three weeks of trapping. What are your thoughts on these issues, any help is appreciated.


----------



## cooncrazy (Apr 28, 2010)

i'd be leary of running 160's near the park if there are that many cats around.id go with some duke dp's baited with peanutbutter and marshmellows.still get the raccoons but puttty cat wouln't look twice at it. one kitty in a 160,a little girl see's it and the bruhaha starts.
myself i use 4 gallon square buckets for my 160's.look at bigger restraunts or fast food joints(i get mine at a college dining hall).















i cut the bottoms off instead of the tops,makes for a smaller opening that the trap fits better.just my 2 cents worth!


----------



## Up North Journal (Sep 12, 2011)

We can't have completely open tops or bottoms. Our openings can only be six inches maximum so we have to cut the lids in half and the trap has to be eight inches back inside the buckets so the sides get slotted and that is what breaks them down so easily. I like changing the baits though, that is another option for us! Thanks for the info!


----------



## AKtrapper (Oct 11, 2011)

Interesting on the regs, UNJ. Do they enforce it to be a bird-proofing thing? ( I am assuming the "exposed bait" angle....) Been out of the lower 48 a bit and so haven't kept up with regs in most places other than here. I do recall some exposed bait regs, etc. in PA, but none like that. I can see how having that slice in the buckets would be hard on 'em...


----------



## Up North Journal (Sep 12, 2011)

AK, it's more to do with dogs. They figure it will keep hunting dogs out but I can see a beagle getting it's head in there. I suppose it's for birds as well. I know we gotta change things up though, it's getting frustrating.


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

I am not really a trapper but I am thinking that with those bright orange buckets you are asking for your traps to grow legs and walk off. Have you had any of the get stolen yet? I know that around here even on private property and a camo bucket they would go missing not to mention on public land and a bright orange bucket. Just my $0.02


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

I think one of the best ways to target raccoons with the lowest risk of catching a kitty cat is switching bait just like "raccoon crazy" said. Stay away from fishy type baits and stick with sweet stuff. The DP traps can really be a good way to go.


----------



## Up North Journal (Sep 12, 2011)

We haven't had any stolen yet, but we've pulled them all until we get our baits changed. I wanted to spray paint them but ran out of time before season started so I just put them out. We are going to switch things up before we head back out with them.


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

Up North Journal said:


> We haven't had any stolen yet, but we've pulled them all until we get our baits changed. I wanted to spray paint them but ran out of time before season started so I just put them out. We are going to switch things up before we head back out with them.


Good luck man. Make sure to let us know what you change and how it works out for you.


----------



## Up North Journal (Sep 12, 2011)

Will do, heading north to do some trapping next week.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Good luck Mike!


----------

